# Ma corbeille ne se vide pas?



## FrankAwd (1 Novembre 2005)

Il y a deux dossiers qui ne veulent pas s'éffacer de ma corbeille... J'ai vérifié, il ne sont pas bloqués. Même après avoir fermé mon ordi et ré-ouvert, ils ne veulent pas s'éffacer.

C'est fichier ne contenaient que des mp3?!


----------



## da capo (1 Novembre 2005)

Salut, quel message d'erreur obtiens-tu ?


----------



## FrankAwd (1 Novembre 2005)

Je n'ai aucun message... Quand je vide la corbeille, ces deux dossier là reste dedans.


----------



## da capo (1 Novembre 2005)

FrankAwd a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai aucun message... Quand je vide la corbeille, ces deux dossier là reste dedans.


Ah ? ...  

9a va passer...


----------



## da capo (1 Novembre 2005)

Non, je rigole... as-tu esssay&#233; de reconstruire le bureau ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Novembre 2005)

Essaie de vider la corbeille en maintenant la touche option enfoncée.


----------



## paradize (1 Novembre 2005)

Sur OS X, il existe le logiciel Batchmod, maintenant, sur classic, je sais pas si ça existe...

Pour ce logiciel, tu va ds le menu "batchmod", et tu fais "forcer la poubelle à se vider", pour moi, ça m'a largement aidé très souvent....:rateau:


----------



## da capo (1 Novembre 2005)

paradize a dit:
			
		

> Sur OS X, il existe le logiciel Batchmod, maintenant, sur classic, je sais pas si &#231;a existe...


Sur Classic, il n'existe pas et n'a aucun int&#233;r&#234;t dans la mesure o&#249; il n'y pas de notion de permissions avec Classic.


----------



## FrankAwd (1 Novembre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Essaie de vider la corbeille en maintenant la touche option enfoncée.




Merci! Ça marche!!!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Novembre 2005)

Super !


----------

